# Crew or V-neck t-shirt under open collar shirt in business casual office



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

New business casual office, so I will be wearing trousers, open collar shirt and probably sport coats or blazers. Collars will be point, spread or button down. I hate showing a white t-shirt crew neck because it looks like you are showing underwear, but is showing chest hair better with a v-neck? Any votes for no t-shirt (blech)?

If you do wear a crew neck that shows, do you wear exclusively white or mix it up?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

In the business casual office I don't generally wear a tee shirt of any kind. If for any reason I feel that I need to wear one I wear a white crewneck. Very few people find fault with a crew neck tee shirt showing under an open collar, even when wearing a sport coat. (Maybe I should say very few outside of a men's fashion forum. :icon_smile_big: )

Outside of work I wear colored crew neck tee shirts with my open collared shirts; that is, of course, if I'm wearing a tee shirt at all. 

I'm not a huge fan of tee shirts in general unless I specifically want it to show or I'm wearing it under a white shirt with a suit and tie, and I don't care for v-neck tee shirts at all.

Cruiser


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not far off from Cruiser's views, although I rarely wear a (non-golf) shirt without a t-shirt underneath it. I don't find a white t-shirt to be offensive, but I find a colored t-shirt kind of snazzes up the look. A splash of color right at the throat that enlivens the ensemble, and helps to direct attention to the face. Sort of the modern, unpretentious-seeming ascot.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

If you're asking this question, that's because you landed a job, JMarko. Therefore, congratulations are in order!

For what it's worth, I've never worn an undershirt in my life. I've never felt bad about not doing it and never even gave the matter any thought. It's interesting to note that I've never seen my father wear an undershirt either.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> If you're asking this question, that's because you landed a job, JMarko. Therefore, congratulations are in order!


Thank you and yes, I finally got a job after a year of looking! Unfortunately the job requires that I move from DC to Arizona, so I will soon be asking for advice about dressing for the desert.

I never used to wear a t-shirt either, but a stint in the Army (Reserves) got me in the habit of always wearing one with a shirt. 110 degree summers may have me rethinking that . . .


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

I wear a white undershirt under everything--dress shirts, polos, even casual t-shirts. I didn't for many years, but once I started, I found that it always kept me cooler, helped manage any persperation and made for a more polished look. For most of that time I was in the crew neck camp but recently I've changed to the v-neck and have been happy with it.

I've never tried the tank top though I am intrigued. If I can just shake off the 'wife beater' associations I'll give it a try.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> If for any reason I feel that I need to wear one I wear a white crewneck. Very few people find fault with a crew neck tee shirt showing under an open collar, even when wearing a sport coat. (Maybe I should say very few outside of a men's fashion forum. :icon_smile_big: )


I felt the same way until...

...one starts really looking at one's self and making honest appraisals about how their appearence could be improved instead of continually making excuses about how they can't/won't change!! 

I'm a summer a-shirt without tie man now!!

My crew neck is positively unsightly!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> My crew neck is positively unsightly!!


I agree that this doesn't look as good as it could, but I'm not so sure that I would lay all the blame on the tee shirt. The way your shirt is splayed open looks off and the camera angle doesn't help. As for the tee shirt, it would look better if it came a little higher up on your neck; not a lot, just a little. When all of this is combined it provides for a less than optimum look.

Like I said, I wouldn't put all of the blame on the tee shirt here and what blame I would put on the tee shirt is on that particular tee shirt, not tee shirts in general.

On the plus side, your lady looks very nice. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I used to be a v-neck fanatic but lately I've just been going without one at all in the summer heat. I don't wear antiperspirant (deodorant only) and thoroughly clean the neck, cuffs, and pits with laundry soap prior to washing. The main reason is that the v-necks tend to ride up and show themselves in the back, whereas I'm trying to look like I'm NOT wearing one. Maybe I just have the wrong brand. If it were a white broadcloth shirt I'd wear one.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I used to be a v-neck fanatic but lately I've just been going without one at all in the summer heat. I don't wear antiperspirant and thoroughly clean the neck, cuffs, and pits with laundry soap prior to washing. The main reason is that the v-necks tend to ride up and show themselves in the back, whereas I'm trying to look like I'm NOT wearing one. Maybe I just have the wrong brand. If it were a white broadcloth shirt I'd wear one.


I started going down a size on my t-shirts and this has resolved the riding up issue for me. In polo shirts, I wear a large. I wear Hanes medium v-neck undershirts and they stay well hidden under everything. (I believe I picked up this tip from someone on this forum.)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Gromson: All good and well, but most Medium undershirts already fit quite snug on me with a 40" chest. I'm also 6'1, so going any smaller would make the length unacceptably short (which many already are -- shrink resistant my foot). I want to try RibbedTee since it's gotten good reviews.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I used to be a v-neck fanatic but lately I've just been going without one at all in the summer heat. I don't wear antiperspirant (deodorant only) and thoroughly clean the neck, cuffs, and pits with laundry soap prior to washing. The main reason is that the v-necks tend to ride up and show themselves in the back, whereas I'm trying to look like I'm NOT wearing one. Maybe I just have the wrong brand. If it were a white broadcloth shirt I'd wear one.


This is precisely why I skipped right past the v-neck and went for the A-shirt.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Buttoned shirt collar: crew neck. Open collar: V-neck. It is quite simple. That is how they were designed to be worn.


.....unless, of course, one wears one's trousers low enough to expose the waistband of whatever underwear lies beneath. At that point, "ugly" becomes a "fashion statement" and anything goes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

WouldaShoulda: My problem with the A-shirt is that it provides zero protection from underarm sweat and shows really badly under white shirts. I suppose it's "traditional" and "manly" looking and stuff, but I could never get into them.

Checkerboard13: This only happens if you tuck your undershirts into your drawers.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> .....unless, of course, one wears one's trousers low enough to expose the waistband of whatever underwear lies beneath. At that point, "ugly" becomes a "fashion statement" and anything goes.


Case in point:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, I thought you meant bright boxers showing underneath a thin white shirt or something.


----------



## Dr S (Jan 9, 2010)

Typical Yankee fan...


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Jovan said:


> This only happens if you tuck your undershirts into your drawers.


Doesn't everybody?

I mostly wear a snug fitting crew neck, with or without a tie, but it has been so hot lately I've been going without or wearing an A shirt with white shirts.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Here's a thought . . .*

. . . wear a colored crew-neck. I do that with an open collar in a coordinating color (I've lots of them in silky mercerized cotton) or solo under a blazer. That way, you don't have to be concerned about the "wolf-man" thatch or the blazing white triangular flash. A colored tee doesn't look like "underwear" either. It just looks like you're a layering pro:aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> Doesn't everybody?


 Apparently not.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

I always wear a white v-neck undershirt with open-collar dress shirts.

1. Keeps me cooler and drier.

2. Looks neater.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Here's a thought . . . wear a colored crew-neck. I do that with an open collar in a coordinating color


I do this all the time, especially in the Fall and Winter. I even wear the much despised black tee shirts. Gotta love black. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

go with a v-neck - the crew neck looks terrible in my opinion. If pressed by the heat then go without.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

White V-necks, every day...the only way to go! Although, back in the day when I still considered myself to be a formidable centurion and before the days when body armor became required components of our uniform, I frequently wore white, closely cropped crew necks under the summer uniform shirts. Seemed a bit more macho back then but now that my hair has gone from dark brown to gray and is well on it's way to white, it just looks silly!


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's my view on this issue:

If you are wearing a tie but will be removing the tie later (for example an after-work get-together at the local watering hole) wear a white v-neck t-shirt.

If you are going all day with an open collar, then either a white v-neck or a colored crew-neck. The white t-shirt looks like underwear, while the colored t-shirt looks like layering. However, the colored tee does look more casual.

Just be careful of wearing colored t-shirts under dress shirts--sometimes the shirt color will show through the dress shirt fabric (truer of lighter or non-patterned shirts), depending upon fabric and hue.

Also, be careful of going t-shirtless. A white shirt (again, as above based upon your skin color and the shirt fabric and hue) may allow your nipples to show through--especially on hot days if there's any chance of high humidity or perspiration. This would absolutely be a faux pas. Same goes if you have any significant amount of body hair.

Personally, I say always wear a t-shirt under a dress shirt.

Also, I don't personally like the look of spread collars worn open. Point and button-down are fine, but spread collars just look like they are missing a tie.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

I the shirt I'm wearing is thin enough to show hair and/or nipples - a white v-neck. Otherwise, no t-shirt.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Jul 27, 2010)

I started a tally of open collars on my walk to work this morning after reading this. I work in the Financial District in San Francisco. I asked myself would I want to look more like the crew neck guy or more like the bare chested guy. I have to say there were no yeses on the crew neck side despite its popularity, but there were some really well put together guys on the other side.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't care to see any underwear in the workplace, even if it's a t-shirt collar.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tomasso, hardly anyone considers it "underwear" besides a menswear forum. It's also far less offensive than an exposed thong or sandals at the workplace.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Tomasso, hardly anyone considers it "underwear" besides a menswear forum. It's also far less offensive than an exposed thong or sandals at the workplace.


"Less offensive" only mitigates the offensinveness.

But it's still offensive!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. In some of our eyes, whether it was offensive or not would be dependent on whether the wearer was male or female!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> "Less offensive" only mitigates the offensinveness.
> 
> But it's still offensive!!


The various branches of the U.S. military wear "business casual" uniforms with exposed crew neck tee shirts. Are you saying that you find this U.S. Marine's appearance to be "offensive?"










Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Well yes I do...he shouldn't be walking on all fours in public! That sort of behavior should be confined to the barracks. Also, his trouser legs are hemmed way too short!


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

Cruiser, very good point. However, there is a HUGE difference between military uniforms and civilian dress. IF we are going to use the Military as guidance for our style, then I suggest the following:

Patent-leather plain-toe bluchers for all suits and business casual wear.

Black socks. Tan may be acceptable. No patterns.

Black cloth ties. No patterns.

Button ALL the buttons on your suits. Four button minimum.

You MUST wear a hat when outdoors and remove it when inside.

Belts MUST be worn in all business and business casual dress. Braces must be worn in formal attire. No exceptions.

Belt buckles must be made of brass and highly shined.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Top Guns said:


> Cruiser, very good point. However, there is a HUGE difference between military uniforms and civilian dress. IF we are going to use the Military as guidance for our style, then I suggest the following:
> 
> Patent-leather plain-toe bluchers for all suits and business casual wear.
> 
> ...


But you do get to wear mess dress to black tie events, I could hack that.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> The various branches of the U.S. military wear "business casual" uniforms with exposed crew neck tee shirts. Are you saying that you find this U.S. Marine's appearance to be "offensive?"
> 
> Cruiser


No.

I fell into the habit of of the white crew T during my military service as well.

I'm not in the service any more and I leave looking like a Marine Sargent to Marine Sargents!!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Top Guns, great post. The military, of course, used to be a great source of style and etiquette in men's clothing. But that was back in the time when only "gentlemen" (read: aristrocrats) were officers, and they had their uniforms bespoke tailored. With the rise of professionalism and meritocracy in most first-world militaries, that has gone by the boards. And wool has been replaced by polyester. The military now dress in a way that is radically different, not just in details but in overall sensibility, from the way civilians dress. It's a good trade, IMO, but it does mean that less and less is stylistically borrowed from the military for mainstream dress.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Tomasso, hardly anyone considers it "underwear" besides a menswear forum . . .


Jovan, I think Hanes disagrees with you! https://www.hanes.com/Hanes/Categories/Men-Hanes/Men_ShopByCategory-Hanes/Men_Underwear-Hanes.aspx Also, every department store I have ever been to has the white crew and v-neck t-shirts right next to the boxers and briefs. I feel confident that an undershirt being underwear is not an artifact of menswear fora!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Well yes I do...he shouldn't be walking on all fours in public! That sort of behavior should be confined to the barracks. Also, his trouser legs are hemmed way too short!


:icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Formal business environment--irrelevant since you are wearing a tie (and assuming your shirt material is not see through)
Business casual environment--open collar shirt demands a v-neck tee to be proper
Casual environment--anything goes although colored tees under a shirt seem a little off-putting to me.

Therefore, it's all white all the time with v-necks worn most often. And undershirts are a must for me--no way do I want to pit out my nice shirts.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Wearing a visible crewneck t under an open collar shirt was one of the habits from the military that I changed according to good advice from an experienced tailor who kindly and gently taught me how to dress like a gentleman in civilian life.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Hmmmmm . . .*



Jovan said:


> Tomasso, hardly anyone considers it "underwear" besides a menswear forum. It's also far less offensive than an exposed thong or sandals at the workplace.


. . . then why is the only place I can find a white tee shirt is in the "underwear" section, while colored tee shirts are available in the sport shirt section?

Just asking


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> "Less offensive" only mitigates the offensinveness.
> 
> But it's still offensive!!





Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . then why is the only place I can find a white tee shirt is in the "underwear" section, while colored tee shirts are available in the sport shirt section?
> 
> Just asking


Allow me to inject a dose of common sense here...

1. Many guys wear them, some because they'd rather flash their "underwear" than a chest rug!

2. T-shirts are for more than just underwear and have been so since at _least_ the 1950s.

3. You cannot tell the difference between an underwear and a sport t-shirt anyways, since both come in white, grey, or black and both look EXACTLY THE SAME.

So please forgive me for not getting my crew ne-- er, undies in a twist over this. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> Top Guns, great post. The military, of course, used to be a great source of style and etiquette in men's clothing. But that was back in the time when only "gentlemen" (read: aristrocrats) were officers, and they had their uniforms bespoke tailored. With the rise of professionalism and meritocracy in most first-world militaries, that has gone by the boards. And wool has been replaced by polyester. The military now dress in a way that is radically different, not just in details but in overall sensibility, from the way civilians dress. It's a good trade, IMO, but it does mean that less and less is stylistically borrowed from the military for mainstream dress.


Oh indeed! High style (in the Army at least) is polyester, not wool! It presents a more "military" appearance, while wool is what the NUGs wear until they need to upgrade their dress uniforms.

While I can see many similarities between military dress uniforms and civilian business dress (my avatar is of myself in my Dress Blue Uniform, considered to be the equivalent of a civilian tuxedo), there are certainly as many differences, if not more.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

I choose to wear the A-shirt undershirt and find that it works well for me. I wear them with my work attire (suit and tie) and also casual shirts.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

I neglected to put the A shirt in the poll, looks like I should have. With my manly hairy shoulders, they are not a real option with light shirts so I tend to forget about them. I also find them strangely uncomfortable.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I find that the white crew works better with shirts with a white background and v-neck for blue backgrounds, but I do both. I avoid colored t's with ocbds, but wear them all the time with casual shirts like flannel and denim. ch


----------

